# Politics and News > UK, Canada, Oz, NZ >  Prince Phillips Funeral

## UKSmartypants

Just watching it now.  Whether you are a royalist or not, it pretty impressive. The English do Pomp and Circumstance  far better than anyone else.

Its a 'private ' funeral, ie there's only 30 people  in the Church, and ignoring the 300 or so soldiers, sailors and airmen stood outside and lining the route...

----------

Brat (04-17-2021),dinosaur (04-17-2021),Oceander (04-18-2021),potlatch (04-17-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants



----------

Brat (04-17-2021),dinosaur (04-17-2021),ruthless terrier (04-17-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants



----------

Brat (04-17-2021),darroll (04-17-2021),dinosaur (04-17-2021),ruthless terrier (04-17-2021)

----------


## dinosaur

We are watching now.  Some of the symbolism is not understood.  For example, the choir sings "the jubilate".  Why does the woman wear black, while the men are all in red with a white robe cover?

----------

Brat (04-17-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

Coffin carried on  a custom-built Land Rover, designed by Philip and hand built at the Land Rover Jaguar factory.

----------

Brat (04-17-2021),dinosaur (04-17-2021),ruthless terrier (04-17-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> We are watching now.  Some of the symbolism is not understood.  For example, the choir sings "the jubilate".  Why does the woman wear black, while the men are all in red with a white robe cover?



I dont know. Some of the symbolism is very deep and personal to Philip.  But the four Choristers will be in the next Honours List, I guarantee, MBE's or OBE's .  All four are top of the range.



also note no wokery from the BBC presenters. They wouldn't dare fuck this up, the backlash would be galactic.

----------

Brat (04-17-2021),dinosaur (04-17-2021),Oceander (04-18-2021)

----------


## MedicineBow

I'm at my mom's and she has it on right now.  Love the Land Rover.

----------

Brat (04-17-2021),dinosaur (04-17-2021)

----------


## ruthless terrier

> Coffin carried on  a custom-built Land Rover, designed by Philip and hand built at the Land Rover Jaguar factory.


thumb.gif

----------

Brat (04-17-2021)

----------


## StanAtStanFan

> thumb.gif



Not as impressive as Winston Churchill's funeral, where they sailed him up the Thames on a boat.


Stan

----------

ruthless terrier (04-17-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> Not as impressive as Winston Churchill's funeral, where they sailed him up the Thames on a boat.
> 
> 
> Stan



Yes, but the pandemic has damped it down. if there had been no covid restrictions there would have been hundreds of thousands lining the route, the Funeral procession would have driven round Windsor, the choir would have been the full monty.  Even for a stripped down effort it wasnt your average Co-Op £5000 jobby......


rumour has it Harry isnt invited to the wake....

----------

Oceander (04-18-2021),ruthless terrier (04-17-2021)

----------


## dinosaur

Thanks for the Land Rover explanation.  Now, how about the flags touching the ground as the casket is moved to the truck?  Typically flags on the ground is a no no, so I expect there is some unknown symbolism here also?   :Dontknow:

----------


## dinosaur

Also, I read where military uniforms by the royals were nixed by the Queen, but I notice they royals all wearing their medals/ribbons on their black jackets.  Apparently that is an OK practice for any military personnel not in uniform?

----------

potlatch (04-17-2021)

----------


## MedicineBow

I recall visiting Windsor Castle after the fire restoration.  One of the Royals gave a presentation to us showing how the restoration went along. Can't recall which family member gave the presentation.

----------

dinosaur (04-17-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> Also, I read where military uniforms by the royals were nixed by the Queen, but I notice they royals all wearing their medals/ribbons on their black jackets.  Apparently that is an OK practice for any military personnel not in uniform?



Well no, Harry and Andrew fucked that up, Philip wanted everyone in full military dress 

BUT

Harry, because he was stripped of all his military honours, was not then allowed by protocol to wear a uniform, so he would have been the only one not in uniform, and that would have been really awkward

PLUS

Andrew, who arrogant as fuck, demanded to be allowed an Admirals Uniform, which he isnt entitled to, so despite Philips wishes, to avoid an embarrassing scene, the Queen ruled that NOONE was allowed to wear military dress, only medals.

Thansk for that, Harry and Andrew.



I dont know about the flags on the ground.

----------

Brat (04-17-2021),dinosaur (04-17-2021)

----------


## Kodiak

My wife has it on.  I don't get into the whole Monarchy thing, but the architecture of hundreds of years ago is stunning to me.  

A pastime of mine is searching Gothic Cathedrals.   They are just mind-boggling given the time periods they were built.

----------

Brat (04-17-2021),dinosaur (04-17-2021),potlatch (04-17-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> My wife has it on.  I don't get into the whole Monarchy thing, but the architecture of hundreds of years ago is stunning to me.  
> 
> A pastime of mine is searching Gothic Cathedrals.   They are just mind-boggling given the time periods they were built.



Lincoln Cathedral, where I grew up, was a stunning example, and always fascinated me, and contains  examples of all three phases of gothic architecture.

What you have to realise  is that these structure were built by trial and error, hit and miss, and the constructional solutions to make the building stay up wer arrived at slowly, much as in the same way ship building in the middle ages was trial and error.

Lincoln cathedral fell down several times whilst it was being built, and many workmen died during the 100 years it took to build. It was discovered in the last couple of decades that

1. The west front is in fact an entirely separate building they simply added onto to make it bigger
2. the Flying buttresses holding up the round chapel were not actually connected to the main building , and in fact served no purpose and
3. in 1920  a large cavity was discovered underneath. Liquid concrete was pumped in for 3 days, all of which simply vanished into the hole.  Ever since then the Cathedral authorities have banned all investigation of it.

They closed the Gallery on the West from back in the 1970's, because it was a favourite spot to throw yourself off 180 feet onto the paving slabs below.  

Until a lighting strike toppled the main tower in 1525, it was the tallest structure in the world, even higher than the Cheops Pyramid at Giza. Had  that not occurred it would have remained the tallest building in the world until 1898 when they built the Eiffel Tower.

I loved walkign round the Cathedral as a child, the sense of history and the centuries just swept you up.

Parts of Lincoln Cathedral were used in the filming of "The da Vinci Code"

West Front



The Nave

----------

Brat (04-17-2021),dinosaur (04-17-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

Aerial view  looking south.


The germans never bombed it during WW2, as it was used as a waypoint marker, in full moonlight it can be seen 200 miles away.


The roof, by the way, is six acres of Code 6 lead sheet..... at today's scrap prices that roughly $4m .....

----------

Brat (04-17-2021),darroll (04-17-2021),dinosaur (04-17-2021)

----------


## potlatch

> Also, I read where military uniforms by the royals were nixed by the Queen, but I notice they royals all wearing their medals/ribbons on their black jackets.  Apparently that is an OK practice for any military personnel not in uniform?


I read this yesterday;

----Officials confirmed royal men will wear morning coats with their medals and the women will wear day dresses. The dress code was revealed after the Queen approved a last-minute move to present a united family front, amid concerns that Harry would be the only senior royal not in uniform - and Prince Andrew demanding to wear the uniform of an admiral.

https://www.msn.com/en-us/lifestyle/...edgntp#image=5

----Another source;The palace just announced that the event attire will be mourning dress, usually defined by suits and dark colors. This statement is notable, as it is often customary for royal family members who hold military ranksuch as Prince Charles, Prince William, Princess Anne, and Prince Edwardto wear uniforms to state events rather than suits.----

https://www.townandcountrymag.com/society/tradition/a36135477/royal-family-mourning-dress-prince-philip-funeral/

----------

Brat (04-17-2021),dinosaur (04-17-2021),UKSmartypants (04-17-2021)

----------


## potlatch

@UKSmartypants


I thought this information about the coffin was interesting;

Prince Philip will be in a traditional English oak coffin made decades ago along with one for his wife the Queen. It is usual for British royals to be laid to rest in lead-lined coffins because they keep out moisture and preserve the body for longer. Princess Diana's was so heavily lined, for example, it weighed a quarter of a ton. 

Nobody at royal undertakers Leverton & Sons in north London knows how old Philip's coffin is, because they inherited the caskets of the Queen and Duke of Edinburgh from JH Kenyon in 1991. Director Andrew Leverton told The Times: 'It is not something you can just make in a day, or a few hours. It was felt that it was important to have it available'. He added that English oak was now 'very difficult to get hold of', and most oak coffins were made from American wood.

https://www.msn.com/en-us/lifestyle/...edgntp#image=2

----------


## UKSmartypants

> @UKSmartypants
> 
> 
> I thought this information about the coffin was interesting;
> 
> Prince Philip will be in a traditional English oak coffin made decades ago along with one for his wife the Queen. It is usual for British royals to be laid to rest in lead-lined coffins because they keep out moisture and preserve the body for longer. Princess Diana's was so heavily lined, for example, it weighed a quarter of a ton. 
> 
> Nobody at royal undertakers Leverton & Sons in north London knows how old Philip's coffin is, because they inherited the caskets of the Queen and Duke of Edinburgh from JH Kenyon in 1991. Director Andrew Leverton told The Times: 'It is not something you can just make in a day, or a few hours. It was felt that it was important to have it available'. He added that English oak was now 'very difficult to get hold of', and most oak coffins were made from American wood.
> 
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/lifestyle/...edgntp#image=2



Yes, proper old English oak is extremely expensive, most old oak trees are now protected and cant be chopped down.  The first house i owned was a 16th century cottage with an oak beam roof, slotted together  with no nails of screws, the roof beams  were oak and at least 500 years old.

----------

Brat (04-17-2021),dinosaur (04-17-2021),potlatch (04-17-2021)

----------


## potlatch

> Yes, proper old English oak is extremely expensive, most old oak trees are now protected and cant be chopped down.  The first house i owned was a 16th century cottage with an oak beam roof, slotted together  with no nails of screws, the roof beams  were oak and at least 500 years old.


I'll have to look up 'English Oak' trees. We have very old Live Oak trees in our yard and our house is probably a hundred years old. The original papers were written in very fancy cursive script and were missing when we paid off our house. [somebody took them!]

I watch HGTV (House&Garden) 'fixer upper' shows where they tear apart old houses and redo them and it's sometimes amazing how much more well built old houses were back then. I've seen the methods you mentioned but can't imagine a 500 hundred year old house, wow!

----------

Brat (04-17-2021)

----------


## Gator Monroe

Were any of Doty Faiyads family present ?

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> Yes, proper old English oak is extremely expensive, most old oak trees are now protected and cant be chopped down.  The first house i owned was a 16th century cottage with an oak beam roof, slotted together  with no nails of screws, the roof beams  were oak and at least 500 years old.


Can you imagine the conversations held in that house over the centuries.  The oldest thing I have ever owned (other than myself of course!) was a mahogany table about 150 years old.  It was made in England and I would just be awed by the thought of those conversations.  Now my son has the table and hopefully one day it will go to his children and on and on.

By the way, one of my favorite sayings is the main difference between the English and the Americans is that Americans think 100 years is a long time while an Englishman thinks 100 miles is a long way.

----------

Brat (04-17-2021),UKSmartypants (04-17-2021)

----------


## WVYankee

Was thinking of you today, smartypants, as I watched the whole thing. Switched from Newsmax to Foxnews, to BBC--where there were no annoyances that accompany American coverage.

My wife (an Aussie) openly wept. And wept uncontrollably afterward. I too, was deeply moved.

Heartfelt condolences from this Yankee...

----------

Brat (04-17-2021),dinosaur (04-17-2021),UKSmartypants (04-17-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> Was thinking of you today, smartypants, as I watched the whole thing. Switched from Newsmax to Foxnews, to BBC--where there were no annoyances that accompany American coverage.
> 
> My wife (an Aussie) openly wept. And wept uncontrollably afterward. I too, was deeply moved.
> 
> Heartfelt condolences from this Yankee...


Thanks for that. My wife had a good blub as well. The sight of the Carriage with his cap and gloves on the seat I thought was very poignant.


Nobody can do Pomp and Ceremony like the English,  we've been practising it  for a thousand years


Where  i used to live was on a main road that was originally a Roman Road , and a Saxon cobbled trackway. 

When King Stephen's wife , Queen Eleanor died in York in the 12th Century, the body was transported back to London, it took six days. every night stop was subsequently commemorated by Stephen with a 12 foot stone cross, known as an Eleanor Cross. There were the remains of one of the Eleanor crosses half a mile down the road, so the procession must have gone past the house 800 years ago (ofc the house wasn't there then).

and then  again,  thy found the remains of the construction of a Saxon  cobble track when they improved the road in the 60's, including timbers dated to 400 BC.

But then, before that, it was the main Roman road to London, Roman  legions must have marched past the site of my house 2000 years ago.

People were walking past my old house (or where it would be in the future)  for at least 2500 years.    You cant even get your head round that.

And this is the point, stuff has been going on in England for thousands of years.  Its one of the things that makes the English who they are.

Ill show you something. This is south of where i used to live, see the little tracks and side roads in a straight line i've laid a yellow line at the side? its not obvious, but that's a roman road as well, most of it has been dug over, but if you draw a straight line next to that bit, you can find sections of it running south for 25 miles. I spent several years identifying bits of it and mapping them out for the Local Archives.  It's just so interesting...

map.jpg

----------

Brat (04-17-2021),dinosaur (04-17-2021),Oberon (04-18-2021)

----------


## TheOneOnly2

Stupid pommies.

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> Stupid pommies.


That's rather rude coming from a Kangaroo fucker

----------

UKSmartypants (04-18-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> Stupid pommies.



said the nation of criminal rejects we threw out   :Tongue20:   :Headbang:

----------


## UKSmartypants

> We are watching now.  Some of the symbolism is not understood.  For example, the choir sings "the jubilate".  Why does the woman wear black, while the men are all in red with a white robe cover?


 @dinosaur Got it.

The three men were Lay Clerks of St George’s Chapel Choir (which are Ecclesiastic positions , so they wore Church robes) and the woman was an ordinary jobbing Soprano they brought in to make the voice balance better, so she wore civilian black funeral garb.

----------

dinosaur (04-18-2021),WVYankee (04-18-2021)

----------


## dinosaur

> @dinosaur Got it.
> 
> The three men were Lay Clerks of St George’s Chapel Choir (which are Ecclesiastic positions , so they wore Church robes) and the woman was an ordinary jobbing Soprano they brought in to make the voice balance better, so she wore civilian black funeral garb.


Thanks!  There is so much detail and symbolism and hidden meaning to it.  Some of it is obviously symbolic, even if I don't understand the why, and some is just life as it is coincidence.  Fascinating.

----------


## El Guapo

*sigh*  The last of a strong line. Once Elizabeth is gone...the last traces of such a noble and fearless country will be erased down the memory hole forever.

 Some remember.


RIP, YRH.

----------

Oceander (04-18-2021),UKSmartypants (04-18-2021)

----------


## WVYankee

> Thanks for that. My wife had a good blub as well. The sight of the Carriage with his cap and gloves on the seat I thought was very poignant.
> 
> 
> Nobody can do Pomp and Ceremony like the English,  we've been practising it  for a thousand years
> 
> 
> Where  i used to live was on a main road that was originally a Roman Road , and a Saxon cobbled trackway. 
> 
> When King Stephen's wife , Queen Eleanor died in York in the 12th Century, the body was transported back to London, it took six days. every night stop was subsequently commemorated by Stephen with a 12 foot stone cross, known as an Eleanor Cross. There were the remains of one of the Eleanor crosses half a mile down the road, so the procession must have gone past the house 800 years ago (ofc the house wasn't there then).
> ...



Most appreciated, your personal touch.

Prince Phillip was a great man, even though that may be lost to so many.

With the British, from this American's view, there is much to appreciate--and respect about it. We're all cut from the same cloth--even with the Saxon sprinkled amongst us. Because it makes us who we are.

Only two unmistakable, fitting things left to add: God save the Queen. And God Bless America.

----------

UKSmartypants (04-18-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

The men who carried the  coffin:

Dan Coghlan - Grenadier Guards

Deputy Colonel Commandant of The Rifles Major General Rupert Jones, the son of Herbert 'H' Jones who was awarded a posthumous Victoria Cross by the Queen for his heroism during the Falklands War, was another pallbearer.  H Jones, as he was known to all his comrades, was killed as he led the 2nd Battalion, The Parachute Regiment, into battle on the occupied British islands in the south Atlantic. He was mortally wounded by machine gun fire as he personally led the attack near Goose Green.

Lt Alec Heywood, a Grenadier Guard whose grandfather served at both the funeral of George VI and the Queen's coronation, was in command of the bearer party carrying Prince Philip's coffin. a third generation Grenadier Guard Lt Heywood's family have a long history of service in the British Army. His grandfather captained The Queen's Company at George VI's funeral and the Queen's Coronation in 1953.

Brigadier Ian Mortimer, Colonel of The Queen's Royal Hussars

Lieutenant General Roland 'Roly' Walker, Regimental Lieutenant Colonel of the  Grenadier Guards

Brigadier James Roddis, Deputy Colonel of The Royal Regiment of Scotland.

Lieutenant General Paul Jaques, Master General of the Corps of Royal Electrical and Mechanical Engineers (REME)

----------

WVYankee (04-19-2021)

----------


## WVYankee

The bagpiper, alone, as he traversed the outer passageway into the street was of no great insignificance. What did this mean to impart to the Royal Family in mourning--or England?

It was quite touching.

----------


## UKSmartypants

> The bagpiper, alone, as he traversed the outer passageway into the street was of no great insignificance. What did this mean to impart to the Royal Family in mourning--or England?
> 
> It was quite touching.


Pipe Major Colour Sergeant Peter Grant, of the 4th Battalion, The Royal Regiment of Scotland (4 Scots), played "Flooers o' the Forest"


, 


a role he was all-too-aware could fall upon him when he took up his post one year ago.
 Prince Philip was the Colonel in Chief of the Highlanders before we amalgamated and he became the Royal Colonel of 4 Scots, Pipe Major  Grant said.  He has always been affiliated with our regiment.

So the point of it was The Highland Regiment  saluting their leader and piping him out.  A bit like the Last Post.

----------

WVYankee (04-21-2021)

----------


## WVYankee

As I surmised.

Thanks again.

----------

